# T&T Emporium, how do Gracie's fashion checks work?



## ThePeteyPiranha (Aug 4, 2013)

I got T.I.Y last week and I heard you have to convince Gracie to come to work in your town to get the T&T Emporium but I haven't seen Gracie yet. Also I've seen some other forums posts saying how hard the fashion checks are. I've got a few questions.

1) Does anyone know how often she appears? 
2) How exactly do fashion checks work?
3) Are fashion checks as hard as people have been saying?
4) Also how many fashion checks do you have to do to get Gracie to work in your town?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 4, 2013)

1) not sure
2) you have to dress up in a certain theme to impress her
3) Its not really hard, so long as you can find clothes for the right theme. Just ask around in the forums if anyone can give you the correct clothes.
4) i think its 4 times, but I havent got T&T yet, so im not 100% sure


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Aug 4, 2013)

HerpDerp said:


> 1) Does anyone know how often she appears?



Her appearances are random, after you have spent 100,000 bells at the T.I.Y.



HerpDerp said:


> 3) Are fashion checks as hard as people have been saying?



Refer to this page for good information: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gracie-fashion-check/

Gracie can ask for you to dress in any of the 10 fashion themes. Start collecting items for each of the themes to be prepared. The most difficult to assemble would be Modern themed outfits because the items are hard to come by.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 4, 2013)

You need to pass 5 not 4 and you can do it all in one day. Just pass the first test then rewind time to 5:59 am then talk to her at 6am for the next theme


----------



## Jakey4444 (Mar 20, 2018)

If you completed a fashion check or failed, you can time travel to 5:59 on the day Gracie appears, because that is usually when the day starts. And then Isabelle makes a speech and then Gracie will appear at the plaza and have a new theme.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 20, 2018)

Gracie fashion checks are easy! Like everyone has been saying if you go back to beginning of the day you can knock them all out fast! Also if you've bought a decent amount of clothes and accessories you should be okay!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 20, 2018)

ThePeteyPiranha said:


> I got T.I.Y last week and I heard you have to convince Gracie to come to work in your town to get the T&T Emporium but I haven't seen Gracie yet. Also I've seen some other forums posts saying how hard the fashion checks are. I've got a few questions.
> 
> 1) Does anyone know how often she appears?
> 2) How exactly do fashion checks work?
> ...



Thar be a guide, Cap'n.
https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gracie-fashion-check


----------

